# Lag while playing Warcraft 3: The Frozen Throne?



## Analytic (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't get it. Why do I lag when I play this? It'll start out fine for like 30 minutes, then it'll kick into "Holy **** I'm DYING!!!" mode and will lag me for about 5 minutes, then go back to normal for maybe 20 more minutes rinse and repeat. I've run CCleaner.. I don't know what else to do =/ Any help?


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Is the lag occuring online or offline?


----------



## Analytic (Aug 5, 2008)

Online, but it's not my internet. My ping is always 32. Also, I get error messages like... "Windows Virtual Memory Minimum too low" and when I look at the default, it's at the recommended. And then I get something like "VPU recovery" and it resets my resolution to 800x600 which is my default, but i do stuff in 1080 'cause it looks better. But when I play wc3 it's just normally 800x600....


----------



## Analytic (Aug 5, 2008)

Nobody has ANY ideas? No ideas AT ALL? Just because I love you all soooo much... here's all my dxdiag info.

------------------
System Information
------------------

Operating System: Windows XP Professional (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.090206-1234)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: Dell Computer Corporation
System Model: Latitude D600 
BIOS: Phoenix ROM BIOS PLUS Version 1.10 A12
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz
Memory: 256MB RAM
Page File: 354MB used, 419MB available
Windows Dir: D:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: MOBILITY RADEON 9000
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: ATI MOBILITY/RADEON 9000 AGP (0x4C66)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_4C66&SUBSYS_011D1028&REV_01
Display Memory: 32.0 MB
Current Mode: 1024 x 768 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: Default Monitor
Monitor Max Res: 
Driver Name: ati2dvag.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.6587 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 11/10/2005 22:49:44, 252416 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: ati2mtag.sys
Mini VDD Date: 11/10/2005 22:49:24, 1406464 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-0F26-11CF-236A-1721A0C2CB35}


----------



## Jason08 (Oct 13, 2008)

Try opening the ports for WC3. What is the make and model of your modem and router?


----------



## Analytic (Aug 5, 2008)

Look dude, it's not my internet, it's my computer. I'm pretty sure it's the system idle process that keeps f'ing me up.. I haven't had a VPU or Virtual Memory error in forever. It's just like this crazy lag that affects me... I've had the same router for god knows how long and when I played wc3 on my brother's computer it was perfectly fine.


----------

